# AC Bracket



## mdilello (Aug 1, 2007)

I am in need of the AC compressor bracket for a 1970 GTO, the one that adjusts the belt tension, does anyone have one they want to sell or if not where would I locate one. From what I understand these are not available from catalogs.
Thx
Matt


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Try "thepaddock.com". A good and trusted website.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The brackets are not available from any source. It's time to hit the junkyards. The bracket is the same for any Pontiac V8 (350, 400 or 455) from 1970- through 1972. There are still plenty of 350 station wagons laying around with the brackets on them.


----------

